# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  محاضرة في جريمة اختلاس المال العام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية السابعة 

لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

العام الجامعي 2021- 2022

----------

